# [Hilfe] Montage Dark Rock 4 auf MSI X570 pro carbon



## Fjoergyn (17. August 2019)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann.
Es mag vielleicht absurd klingen, aber ich bekomme den Lüfter nicht auf dem AM4 Sockel montiert, obwohl ich alles haargenau nach Anleitung gemacht habe.
Auf meinem alten Intel Z77 Board ist dagegen alles einwandfrei.

Das Problem ist, dass die Kühler-Brücke deutlich höher ist als die beiden Brücken über das Mainboard.
Irgendwie sind die Mainboard-Brücken eine ganze Ecke zu kurz.
Mach ich etwas falsch oder ist das Kit von be quiet fehlerhaft? ich komme einfach nicht drauf. 
ich kann so den Kühler nicht festschrauben und ich hab jetzt auch schon diverse Montage-Videos angesehen.


----------



## tdi-fan (17. August 2019)

Fjoergyn schrieb:


> Es mag vielleicht absurd klingen, aber ich bekomme den Lüfter nicht auf dem AM4 Sockel montiert, obwohl ich alles haargenau nach Anleitung gemacht habe.





Es schaut aus, als hättest du die andere Seite der Brücke fest verschraubt, nämlich auf Anschlag. Löse diese etwas, dann schraub die Seite auf dem , welche auf deinem Foto abgebildet ist, an. Etwas Druck muss bestehen, nicht zuviel.


----------



## Fjoergyn (17. August 2019)

Danke für die Antwort, aber das Problem ist, dass auf dem AM4 Board due Brücke nicht locker aufliegt auf der MB-Halterung. Beim alten Board liegen die quasi direkt aufeinander.
 Hier ist auf beiden Seiten eine erhebliche Lücke. Es ist ohne massiven Druck nicht ansatzweise möglich beide Schrauben irgendwie zu befestigen.
 Anbei noch 2 Fotos im lockeren Zustand. 
Wie gesagt, auf dem anderen Board ist hier keine so große Lücke, dort kann ich alles gut verschrauben.Hier muss ich eine Seite runter drücken, damit die Schraube sich überhaupt mal verbindet (beide Seiten).Natürlich ist es dann unmöglich auf der anderen Seite die Schraube zu befestigen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buxxdehude (17. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schraube auf der einen Seite rein, eine Umdrehung oder zwei. 
Dann auf der anderen Seite die Schraube mit etwas Druck runterdrücken und dann auch verschrauben.

Sehe nicht das Problem bei der Hardware. 

Bei Noctua liegen die Halteschrauben auch nicht auf, wenn der Kühler lose auf der CPU sitzt. Dort drückt man die Schraube samt Feder auch erst runter und verschraubt die eine Seite, dann die andere mit etwas Nachdruck. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tdi-fan (17. August 2019)

Fjoergyn schrieb:


> aber das Problem ist, dass auf dem AM4 Board due Brücke nicht locker aufliegt auf der MB-Halterung. Beim alten Board liegen die quasi direkt aufeinander.
> Hier ist auf beiden Seiten eine erhebliche Lücke. Es ist ohne massiven Druck nicht ansatzweise möglich beide Schrauben irgendwie zu befestigen.



Mach so, wie User Buxxdehude geschrieben hat.  Du hast soweit auch alles richtig. Traust dich nur nicht, bissel Druck auszuüben. Hat alles seine Richtigkeit.


----------



## Fjoergyn (17. August 2019)

Danke, jetzt ging es auf einmal, war wohl doch einfach nur zu blöd das im richtigen Rythmus reinzuschrauben.


----------

